# Raven Cruizer ii Need help, please



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Did a lot of internet research for a GPS for our hay needs -- spraying, drilling grass seed, spreading litter. Decided on the Raven Cruizer ii from recommendations and information found on the internet. Have watched the four youtube videos numerous times. Got the weather resistant model with patch antenna. Installed and have tried it out. Jeff has said we're going to need to sell it on eBay -- having that much trouble trying to figure out if it is "it" or "us". Will call the company tomorrow but would really appreciate any help you'all can provide.

The tractor has been sitting still and it has registered 0.1 acre covered -- can't figure that one out.

Most of our fields will be 'last pass' but was having trouble understanding that, tried 'A/B' and that hasn't been any better.

The operator's manual does not give good basic step-by-step instructions. We're not using auto steer (and the way it is acting that would be dangerous!), boom controls, etc. Just want reasonably accurate spray pattern, know the speed travelling (that does appear to be working), and the number of acres covered.

So, what are your thoughts and suggestions? Do you think any of this is within the unit itself or is it our ignorance? Really want to be getting comfortable with it. We're not part of the younger tech-ie whiz kid generation but can follow reasonable instructions. Can anybody talk/type us through this?

Thanks.

Shelia


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

If you bought from an authorized dealer then they should be able to help you. If not, then you're on your own as far as the learning curve is concerned. I have two Cruizer II's and both work great in my hay fields for spraying and fertilizing. I came from a Trimble EZ-Guide Plus so the programming was a little different. Make sure you have a green shield in the upper left corner of the screen before you start guidance. If it stays red then you are not seeing any satellites. If it's yellow then it is seeing satellites but not the WAAS satellite for correction data. There is a programming screen for selecting the correction source. The A/B function is for creating parallel straight lines that you will follow each pass based on the spacing you selected in setup. The Last Pass function only works after you have made the first un-guided pass. When you turn around to go back the Cruizer will compute and display guidance based on the last un-guided pass you made. As for spraying 0.1 acres standing still. That's not unusual when using only WAAS as a correction signal instead of RTK. When you are moving that small amount of signal jitter becomes insignificant. Don't know if this helps just don't want you to get discouraged with the technology. I paid for mine just with fertilizer savings.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks DKFarms. We may have some questions for you. We ordered ours online and have had good telephone support but as first time user an actual demonstration probably would have been better. Jeff figured out one problem he was having and it is moving from 'hindrance' to 'helpful'. I hope Raven will consider the 1st time user market and add some beginner instructions and tips -- it is looking like a really useful tool.

Shelia


----------

